# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  زمان ثبت نام براي ديپلم مجدد دي ماه 94

## mraday

كسي خبر داره تا كي مهلت داريم براي دي ديپ مجدد بگيريم و اين كه از مدرسه اي ك فارغ التحصيل شدم چه مداركي بايد بگيرم؟!؟!

----------


## meh.75

از مدرسه بزرگسالان به من گفتن مهر ماه بیا ثبت نام ولی تا کی وقت داره نمیدونم.از مدرسه هم باید اخرین وضعیت تحصیلی دیپلمو برای تطبیق بگیری و ببری اموزش پرورش

----------


## khaan

باید کارنامه فارغ التحصیلی ( آخرین وضعیت )  + اصل مدرک گواهی موقت دیپلم رو بگیری ببری. توی اداره یه قبض پرداخت میکنی و بعدش اونا تطبیق میزنن.
زمانش هم از اول مهر شروع میشه تا آخرای آبان وقت هست براش.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

نیاز به معافیت داره؟ یا میشه بدون کارت پایان خدمت هم گرفت ؟

----------


## idealist

> نیاز به معافیت داره؟ یا میشه بدون کارت پایان خدمت هم گرفت ؟


*ربطی به وضعیت خدمت نداره ولی شما مگه دیپلمه سال چندی؟*

----------


## khaan

تا پایان 22 سالگی نیاز به نظام وظیفه نداره ولی برای بعد از اون نظام وظیفه نیاز هست. من امسال حدود یه ماه دنبالش دویدم آخرش نظام وظیفه گفت برای زیر 22 سال نیازی به نظام وظیفه نیست چون معافیت صادر نمیشه ولی برای بعد از اون باید پایان خدمت یا دفترچه آماده به خدمت داشت.
البته دانشجوهای انصرافیدر اون فرجه یک ساله هم حق شرکت به صورت داوطلب آزاد رو دارن.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

من دانشجوی فوق لیسانس هستم. و معافیتتحصیلی دارم! میتونم شرکت کنم یا نه .25 ساله هستم!

----------


## khaan

> من دانشجوی فوق لیسانس هستم. و معافیتتحصیلی دارم! میتونم شرکت کنم یا نه .25 ساله هستم!


بله ولی با توجه به اینکه میخوای تجربی شرکت کنی اگه قبول شده باشی و ارشدرو هم تموم کرده باشی فقط پردیس خودگردان میتونی قبول بشی.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

نه منظورم اینه واسه دیپلم مجدد میتونم یا نه؟

----------

